# Books on surviving in abuse?



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

Any useful books on helping an abuse survivor?
All forms of abuse. Really needing help. 
She refuses therapy still, and we both suffer for different reasons. 
I want to see her helped, but she won't go.


----------



## woman (Aug 19, 2011)

I found The Verbally Abusive Relationship by Patricia Evans tremendously helpful.

Good luck!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What kind of abouse are you talking about? Is it child sexual abuse?


----------



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> What kind of abouse are you talking about? Is it child sexual abuse?


Yes. The book would be more so for me. 

I have known a bit about what to do in the past, but things seem different now that we are parents. As you have seen from some of my other posts, her mom is adding fuel to this problem. Worst part is that she won't talk about it and it is getting to her. She has refused all forms of therapy for a long time.


----------

